# Wheelwax Extreme Black



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

*The Product:* Wheelwax Extreme Black from Alex at Elite car Care

*Price Point* £9.99 for 16oz/500ml

*Tested on:* Audi Avant S4

*Manufacturers 'Blurb'* Wheel Wax EXTREME BLACK Tire Dressing is water-based and will not sling up onto your car like so many other tire dressings do. AND! WheelWax Extreme Black will not leave those nasty stains on your driveway.

We developed WheelWax Extreme Black to give your tires that New Tire Look, not a greasy tire look. Extreme Black is long-lasting and easy to apply using any sponge or cloth.

*Instructions:* Make sure the tire is clean and free of any previous dressings. Just apply some Extreme Black onto the tire. Allow Extreme Black time to penetrate for maximum absorbtion and protection. Wipe off any excess with a clean, dry towel. Reapply if higher gloss is desired. Use after each vehicle washing for constant maximum effect and protection from the harmful rays of the sun. As an added benefit, Extreme Black will not stain your clothes if you happen to rub up against it.

WheelWax Extreme Black is safe for use on all plastic and rubber car parts. It is non-toxic and biodegradable.

*Packaging:* Sample came in a small clear plastic bottle. Retail as pic above.

*Product & Fragrance:* A medium viscosity pale blue liquid, slightly greasy to the touch. Fragrance - well at first I couldn't put my finger on it! A sweet smell yes but it needed 3 of us (myself and two clients) to ascertain that it had a marzipan/almond tang to it.

*Versatility:* Can be used on tyres and black plastic trim, seems to works better on textured plastic trim than the smooth trim.

*Ease of use:* Well it has to be said I do like my thick oil based tyre dressings and love applying them carefully with a brush right up to the edge line on the tyre wall! Admittedly it takes me a long time but I like the effect! So once I had removed the dealer applied tyre shine from the walls and tread pattern of the test car (Audi S4 Avant) I started to apply this product with one of my small round brushes. Have to say I was immediately disappointed it did not seem to go on well, or 'sink in' and broad blue brush strokes were visible where the product had been applied. The thought of carrying on with this technique pained me so I tried applying it with a m/f covered sponge pad and fortunately the results were significantly better. Only a tiny amount was required and it was surprisingly accurate to be able to wipe it over the tyre and right up to the tyre line with minimal or no 'overspray'! So the technique would appear to be small amounts - much like most detailing products really! 

*Finish:* The dealer applied tyre shine was sickly and shiny and this in contrast was a much more natural look, matte with minimal shine, on the brand new tyres it was barely noticeable so a nice factory fresh finish.










*Durability:* I cannot comment on this as a full test has not been undertaken.

*Value:* Well even with my initial application error only a fraction was used from the sample bottle - see picture below. Given the small amount used for 4 tyres (And I don't think Alex brimmed the bottle) it is fair to say a little goes a very long way and a bottle of this if used correctly should last you a very long time which is why it has been awarded the DW Value for Money (VFM) badge.










*USER OVERALL RATING: 90%*


----------

